# Enough fuel for turbo???



## badger122 (Apr 11, 2003)

hey, i was wondering if you put 370cc injectors and a new JWT ECU (programed for 370cc injectors) on a turbo sentra, would you still need a fuel pressure riser?


----------



## badger122 (Apr 11, 2003)

is there a difference between a fuel pressure riser and a fuel management unit?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

on a Sentra what? SR20, GA16, SR20DET?

You shouldn't need it...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> is there a difference between a fuel pressure riser and a fuel management unit?


 Yeah, fuel management is the electronic control unit that oversees all operations of the engine/car. A fuel pressure is just what we just called it "A fuel pressure riser" which restricts the amount of fuel that is leaving the fuel rail kinda like a drain plug.


----------

